# Monte Carlos carpet



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I recently learned that you can have a carpet of Monte Carlo Micranthemum in a low/med tech setup. I don't run CO2 or dose any fertilizers.


Here is my set up after one month:


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

wow nice!


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

I've been very interested in this plant. Seems like a great option for low tech tanks. I was wondering if you could provide some more details about your set up? Lighting, substrate, any ferts? I'd like to try growing it in one of my spec tanks. 

THANKS!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks wonderful! Congratulations. Shrimp are lovely, too.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Sundancex said:


> I've been very interested in this plant. Seems like a great option for low tech tanks. I was wondering if you could provide some more details about your set up? Lighting, substrate, any ferts? I'd like to try growing it in one of my spec tanks.
> 
> THANKS!


This is a Spec V tank (older style). The lighting is Finnex Planted 24/7 on about 8 hours a day. The substrate is comprised of a generous layer of Osmocote, topped with a bag of ADA Amazonia Aqua soil.

I put in next to no maintenance. As mentioned, I don't run CO2 or dose any fertilizers.

Fluval has a newer model of the Spec V with upgraded lighting. I've seen videos of it being able to carpet Monte Carlo with similar success using just the stock light.

The plant is Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' tissue culture from Tropica. I am 100% sold on tissue cultured plants from here on out. No snails!




RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Looks wonderful! Congratulations. Shrimp are lovely, too.


Thanks. This is my very first shrimp tank. It's also a shared grow out tank for my pleco fry. The plecos are going back into my main aquarium once big enough.


----------



## Lacuu (Jan 16, 2017)

andakin said:


> This is a Spec V tank (older style). The lighting is Finnex Planted 24/7 on about 8 hours a day.


Great looking tank! Mind if I ask what is the wattage and size of your Finnex LED? I'm looking to set up a 5 gallon tank as well... trying to decide on a good light. I'm eyeing up the Finnex Stingray LED, its 10W and 16"... curious how it compares to the one you have?! Thanks!


----------



## youbettawerk (Jan 3, 2017)

thanks for the info - it looks great!


----------

